# Rust Proofing Car



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm trying to finalise the finance on my car & the dealer has offered to include rust proofing for free. I've never heard of rust proofing a car. I've lived on a small damp island most of my life and I've never needed to rust proof a car - they are galvanised against rust.

Do cars rust here in the desert, or is it to protect the car if I drive it through the water on the beach? Please enlighten me.

I'm also gonna get a window tint. What are the regulations regarding strength. They are doing the tint as a bonus also, what should I expect? Should I expect all windows to be done? I'm not a fan of the upper part of the windscreen being done with dark strip, it's too distracting... what is standard?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Re window tinting, the legal limit is 30% tint. Anything above this is illegal.

If you can get all windows done, then go for it. It makes a lot of difference in the summer, particularly if you are going for leather seats and/or do not have covered parking and therefore your car is likely to parked in the sun all day.

The strip at the top of the windscreen is normally extra and you would have to pay for it, if you want it done (unless the dealer is super generous and includes it for free).


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Maz25, should I get 30% all round, or should I get darker on the rear? Will 30% be okay to see out of in the front windscreen?


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Im being charged by my dealer for both, maybe i didnt negotiate well.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Greetings,

Rust-proofing is kind of varnish they will apply it on the unpainted parts usually and places that not visual under the hood ...etc. It will help you to avoid rust for a long time, But not against seawater and if you love drive on beaches don't forget to take your car to service station and wash it there.

Don't fully tint your windshield you will fined for that. Only 15 to 20 cm are allowed from top.

Regards,


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

remaaz said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Rust-proofing is kind of varnish they will apply it on the unpainted parts usually and places that not visual under the hood ...etc. It will help you to avoid rust for a long time, But not against seawater and if you love drive on beaches don't forget to take your car to service station and wash it there.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll avoid driving into the sea!

& I'll have to spend a bit of time with the dealer working out the tint...


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Onerahi27 said:


> Im being charged by my dealer for both, maybe i didnt negotiate well.


Squeeze them for everything you can get... 

They were kind to me because I missed out on the deals that were on last month.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Get free insurance !! 
Even though the limit is 30%, a lot of people have higher % tints. The 2nd hand car I bought did - while it is great to keep the heat out, does not make for great night time driving if you cannot see through your rear view or side view mirrors properly !!! (takes some getting used to - I couldn't, and got the tinting removed)


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure I'd be paying anything to rust-proof a new car here, I've never seen any rust on any car here before, and I think most cars are warrantied for 10 years for rust as standard. Plus, how long do you expect to have the car before you trade it in or sell it on? If it's free, then fill your boots, although I wouldn't count the cost of it as a benefit.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

The legal limit for tint is 30% but you will notice 50% fo cars have more than that. It is one of the most openly flouted rules here.

And even though people are fined thousands of dirhams they are nonchalant and often say they will keep on tinting their car.


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Just 2 point to add

- Rust proofing in the newer car generations are better than older generation, but no car has a warranty to be rust proof. The real benefit of rust proofing can't be noticed on the car body but can be noticed on the chassis.

- Exceeding the tinting limit fine in AD is 10000 Dhs, Just to confirm it's 10000 dhs.

Enjoy your times


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

remaaz said:


> - Exceeding the tinting limit fine in AD is 10000 Dhs, Just to confirm it's 10000 dhs.


I dont have a local friend that has under 45% tint on their vehicle.  They never have any issues.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

remaaz said:


> Just 2 point to add
> 
> - Rust proofing in the newer car generations are better than older generation, but no car has a warranty to be rust proof. The real benefit of rust proofing can't be noticed on the car body but can be noticed on the chassis.
> 
> ...


I have no intention of exceeding the tint, its not worth my while. I'm more interested in finding out the norm, I think the car might already have the rear windows tinted at the factory...

Is it correct that you are not allowed to tint the front windshield, just a band across the top?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

bluefoam said:


> I'm trying to finalise the finance on my car & the dealer has offered to include rust proofing for free. I've never heard of rust proofing a car. I've lived on a small damp island most of my life and I've never needed to rust proof a car - they are galvanised against rust.
> 
> Do cars rust here in the desert, or is it to protect the car if I drive it through the water on the beach? Please enlighten me.
> 
> I'm also gonna get a window tint. What are the regulations regarding strength. They are doing the tint as a bonus also, what should I expect? Should I expect all windows to be done? I'm not a fan of the upper part of the windscreen being done with dark strip, it's too distracting... what is standard?


Damn, what dealer are you going through? I am still trying to find a car...
1. If they offer you the rust proof for free, then do it... but with rust-proofing you need to do regular check-ups and sprays which do cost money or the car company voids the rust-proof warranty. 
2. As everyone has said... 30% is the darkest you can go.



Jynxgirl said:


> I dont have a local friend that has under 45% tint on their vehicle.  They never have any issues.


I am confused as to what you are saying... so you have a non-local friend that has tint less than 45% and no issues? That is still fine, as long as it is not less than 30%. For tinting, the % quoted is the amount of sunlight that is allowed through. For example, 30% tint means that 30% sunlight is allowed through. The lower the percentage, the darker the tint. So your friend at less than 45% is fine as long as long as he hasn't gone below 30% which is illegal. 

If I misunderstood what you were saying and you knew all that, then please disregard my statement...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Indeed, it seems most cars I see are tinted closer to 80% (and happen to be pearl coloured with leather interior), I suspect it depends who is behind the tint that gets fined.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I was replying to the above 30% will get you a fine. Yes, the fine in paper is there but you will most likely not be fined. Even westerners are not going to be harrassed usually for bending it much. Throw in a white kandora, just not going to happen. Throw in an abaya, no way is there going to be any issue. Half the cars are tinted darker then what is legally allowed and then there is that margin that is tinted to the point that there is no seeing anything inside a vehicle..... 

I would suggest to not have them act like they are doing you any favors for tinting your vehicle and throwing on the rust kit. The actual labor here is VERY cheap and if you go to have the tinting done, you can get it quite cheaply done. If you are not going to be off roading in your vehicle, the rust proof probly will never serve you any purpose. Vehicles tend not to stick around long term in the harsh weather.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can have darker tints but you need to apply for permission from the police.

I have actually seen cars pulled over on the Abu Dhabi highway and the drivers have been asked to remove the offending tint. The police will normally stand there until you've removed every last trace of it and judging by the way that people struggle with the film, it is not very easy to peel off.

My advice is to stick to the law. There is no need to have darker tints and if anything, at night, it will be impossible to use the car since you won't be able to see out. There's also the obvious danger to other road users and yourself if you cannot see where you are going.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> There's also the obvious danger to other road users and yourself if you cannot see where you are going.


Now that hasn't stopped anyone from drivingin dubai, has it 
If others want to stay safe on the road, they had rather move when the tinted range rover comes decides to change lanes or speed to 160 kmph on an 80 kmph road


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

So, if I do take possession of the new car what is the procedure? Do I need to insure it first, then register it? Can I drive it to the registration office? How long does registration take?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bluefoam said:


> So, if I do take possession of the new car what is the procedure? Do I need to insure it first, then register it? Can I drive it to the registration office? How long does registration take?


1. You will need to insure the car. Normally, the dealer will sort this out for you but do make sure that they obtain insurance from a company that you are happy with. Do not allow them to provide insurance from one of their sister companies (which they will try to do) if you are not happy with this.

2. As it is a new car, the dealer will register the car for you. It will take a few minutes as it is a new car but you cannot collect or drive the car until this process is completed.

3. The charges for 1 and 2 above will be added to the car costs. You can either pay cash, credit card or have it included in the loan amount.

4. Once Items 1 - 3 are complete and on the basis that the bank has approved the loan and released the cash, you go to the showroom at the agreed time, collect your car and drive away.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> 1. You will need to insure the car. Normally, the dealer will sort this out for you but do make sure that they obtain insurance from a company that you are happy with. Do not allow them to provide insurance from one of their sister companies (which they will try to do) if you are not happy with this.
> 
> 2. As it is a new car, the dealer will register the car for you. It will take a few minutes as it is a new car but you cannot collect or drive the car until this process is completed.
> 
> ...


Great, Thanks. I'm going to do the insurance myself through Axa, as I was able to agree a good price.


----------

